# Ram air dual quads?



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok have all the pieces together to get the duals on the Tempest. Thanks to a few members added another 1/2" spacer to clear the waterneck. 



















Picked up a GTO hood as i will need the scoop for clearance to keep it under hood. Appears that someone got it stuck at some time and used the can opener approach to dislodge it. Nose crown will need shaping too they had it bondoed and smoothed out pretty good but i will be welding the new piece in so i am going to take it down to bare metal and start over on the bodywork.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Picked up a replacement from a member off an old hood he had as a wall ornament, so its off to the welding shop as soon as my buddy gets off 7/10's.










After ordering the hood insert i realized mine was an original hood as the re-pop was a heavy 1/8" light of fitting side to side, again another member offered an original insert that did not fit his re-pop hood....gotta love this sight










now as i sit in the shop, fall setting in and planning to at least get the quads on for a few tuning drives (hood off) before i get shut in the garage by weather i am kicking around using a Ram air pan to modify to fit the dual quad set-up.I also was thinking of powder coating the insert either satin black or silver ...what do you guys think, value your opinions??...maybe one to many:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Tell me you're not running *FOUR *1/2" spacers. 

You're just asking for trouble IMO. Get some 1" spacers under there. Or maybe I'm looking at it wrong :confused.

Otherwise.......Cool! 

Will all that fit under the hood?!?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, try to use 1" plastic spacers....heat isolation...Eric.....LOOKS SWEET!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's going to be so cool --- though I'd be tempted to find a water neck that exited to the opposite side and maybe a different radiator that was also set up to feed from the passenger side. Looks like the main clearance problem is the front accelerator pump, no?

Oh, and I vote for silver powdercoat 

Very nice!

Bear


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks too cool. I guess that intake was set up for Edelbrocks, not Holleys. Hopefully you have the hood clearance. I'd hack a hole in the Tempest hood and get a couple velocity stacks, then you could either do subtle or in your face with a hood swap.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Found the one inch Phenolic four hole spacers (ordered) looks like the Offy was originally set up for AFB carbs Jet. If i put a 90 degree straight up off the waterneck it meets my stock hose just right with clearance around the alt. Bear, i still need to mill around an eighth inch off the waterneck base and i should be clear of the plunger cap. Measured last night and it should all fit under the GTO hood, I am trying to save the Tempest hood because its original to the car and i have all the parts to set it back to stock cleaned reconditioned and packed away including the 326, want this car to remain stealthy. The biggest compliment i get is that the car looks "clean", i take that to mean the mods i have made are not distracting from the Pontiac design heritage, the "tempest" plate has allowed me to build my own GTO and do some stuff i probably wouldn't on a 242 car. I need to start looking at ram air pans to see if i can modify one or whether i will have to fab my own. The insert is stripped of paint i will be cutting slots in it to make it functional before taking it for powdercoat (i was leaning toward silver myself). Thanks for the help and opinions hoping to get going on it withing the next few weeks, i will post pics and vids when i get it going.....:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thought i would revive this thread as i should get some time in the near future to finish the project and have them on the car in the spring when i pull her out (hate having my car down for tuning when i could be DRIVING it). 

I scrapped the idea of making a custom pan because it would be hard to match the slant of the motor to the hood to get the seal right and was way more metal fabrication than i want to get into. 

Back to the original plan i have picked up a ABS plastic RA pan and seal (would not dream of destroying an original pan), using my original template i can cut the bottom out leaving a lip and fab a flat plate to replace the tri-power base. My air cleaner bases have the same height taper to the carb throat so they will be utilized as an integral part of the base and allow me to just get my two holes centered in the correct spot and glue the base plate to the RA pan and have a stock looking unit for the dual quads. I prefer the mods on my car look like something Pontiac Designers might have done to a test mule Tempest out in the back garage. I will post some pics later if i can locate my camera or transfer from my phone.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey, just saw this and though it was super cool. Dual quads indeed! Would'nt quite work with your GTO hood though....


Vintage Pontiac Cross RAM Dual Quad Super Duty Intake | eBay


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A good friend of mine ran dual quads on his '66 GTO. Offy 360 intake and two AFB's. Just cleared.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The guy i bought mine off of at the swap meet must have had 20 various dual set-ups including cross rams, mine was the only thing pontiac though. My measurements say they will just clear the GTO hood. Have the pan marked to cut, just need to get a piece of ABS sheet to make the bottom plate and do a little milling on the spacers. Was holding out for a few more rides before tearing it down.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This was over 30 years ago, but I seem to remember my buddy having to do a custom water outlet. I think he cut and welded a step into it to clear the front carb. I do remember it was a bit of a hassle at the time. I think that he could not run the spacers, not quite enough room.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Found this familiar-looking car out on Facebook just a few minutes ago...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=672754709415621&set=o.88764041239&type=1&theater



Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Man i like the chrome gills on the LeMans, finishes off the hammerhead shark look of the front grilles. Think that was the car i had as a screen saver when i was building mine.

From top of float bowl to hood on the inside i come up with 4" on outer edge at the front of raised hood scoop, taper to the peak allows for another 3/4" from where i measured, looks like i should have around 1/2" clearance. Will need to cut the threaded rods to just above the air cleaner caps and use a thin nut. Once i get it on the car i will takes rods out lay a ball of modeling clay on each cleaner top and allow the hood to mash them down to show me exact clearance.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Got a little time to fiddle with the pan yesterday

cut out tri-power bottom leaving 1/2" flange



Made new bottom from 1/8" lexan and glued it in with seam sealer



used air cleaner bases as integral part of bottom and the depth was close to what the original tri-power base were for the outside carbs



clearances are fine as far as i can measure



now to spray it satin black, get the therm housing milled down and the new spacers drilled to mount to the carter bolt spacing and a shorter alt belt for hose clearance and gas line routing.


----------

